# Prairie Dog Breeders in the UK



## StefDeg2017 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello all,

I would like to request for your insights and ask if you know of any prairie dogs breeder in the UK please.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought it was a breed of dog When I Googled I got a breeder in Aberdeenshire straight away


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## StefDeg2017 (Mar 25, 2018)

cava14 una said:


> I thought it was a breed of dog When I Googled I got a breeder in Aberdeenshire straight away


Thank you for the reply! I am afraid that the link you are talking about is 4 years old and the contact information erased.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Did try and check the date of the add but obviously I missed that bit


----------



## PepaCub (Sep 26, 2013)

I would certainly be interested in this info too - I am planning on getting some myself in the next year or so...

Whereabouts are you based stefdeg?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

StefDeg2017 said:


> Thank you for the reply! I am afraid that the link you are talking about is 4 years old and the contact information erased.


That's a good thing then isn't it? Prairie dogs are wild animals. No human has any business breeding them.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Have you tried on reptileforums? It isn't as busy as it was but there still should be some breeders or someone who knows of a breeder


----------

